
Ask HN: Would you accept me as a mentee at your side-project? - soneca
I am learning to code with the intention to become a software developer. Specifically a web developer, probably starting as a front-end web developer.<p><i>What I want?</i><p>A mentor who is an experienced web developer with a side-project that I can help with.<p><i>Why a mentor?</i><p>I think the best way to accelerate my learning. I am learning through freeCodeCamp mostly and although I&#x27;m happy with my progress, I feel I am lacking any training on a few essential skills to properly perform at a job, namely: working in a team, practical collaboration through git&#x2F;github,  feedback on comments, how to create code that fits well with code from other people on a bigger project, how to read and understand other people&#x27;s code.<p><i>Why a side-project?</i><p>I know a mentor could just give guidance, but to dig deeper in the semantics here I want a mentor that also is a coach that also is a boss. As mentioned above I also would like to have hands-on experience with a real life project. And, by my understanding, this project being a side-project means more room for experimentation (like experimenting having a mentee helping out), less pressure for results (as in $ results), fewer people involved in any decision process (from having a mentee to deciding what task to pass to the mentee).<p><i>Why me?</i><p>I think I can genuinely help. I believe I am smart and I am working hard to learn everything I need to be effective. Currently, that just englobes HTML+CSS+JS. You can learn more about my code checking my freeCodeCamp history (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.freecodecamp.com&#x2F;deltasoneca).
I also have some experience as a generalist digital marketer. You can read about that at my LinkedIn (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;br.linkedin.com&#x2F;in&#x2F;rodrigohgpontes). So I can help with good input on your marketing&#x2F;growth strategy and help with execution.<p>But at the end, you have to primordially want to be a mentor. To teach, guide and manage a junior developer. I expect no payment, but I do expect patience.
======
mobitar
Hey, I admire your hustle. I'm not sure if I can offer you exactly what you're
looking for, but feel free to submit a pull request to any of the Standard
Notes projects[1]. The code is pretty simple so it might be a good way to
learn. Even if your code is initially bad, you'll learn just as well from
rejected pull requests :)

[1] [https://github.com/standardnotes](https://github.com/standardnotes)

~~~
soneca
Maybe it is unfounded, but I was (am) afraid of pulling requests to open
source projects. I read all the time how time-consuming is for the developers,
so to send poorly coded requests as a junior developer seems kind of abusive
to me. Someone will "waste time" reading my request to reject it.

But since you opened that door, I will take a better look and take my chances.
Thanks!

~~~
samtoday
> Someone will "waste time" reading my request to reject it.

Patches don't usually get "rejected", unless it is for a political reason (we
don't want that feature...). Usually the "code review" process involves the
maintainer telling the patch submitter what to fix. That's my experience at
least (from both sides of the table). Even experienced devs take a few
feedback cycles to get the patch right in many projects.

------
roschdal
Freeciv-web is always looking for contributors.
[https://github.com/freeciv/freeciv-web](https://github.com/freeciv/freeciv-
web)

